# New to Forum; Lime and Moss Qs



## Simpjr (Feb 17, 2019)

Hey everyone. New to the forum but have been lurking for over a year. Over the past year I have been watching all of the vids on youtube and scouring this forum for information. I thank you all for providing me with all kinds of advice and hours of entertainment.

I'm located in the Philly suburbs and have with I think is a Northern Mix lawn (some old KBG, TTF and PR). During the 2018 season, I used Milorganite and another Organic fertilizer, and I experimented with K4Less' Extreme Blend. I also bought a backpack sprayer and used prodiamine to stave off crab grass and other weeds.

My goals this year are to improve my soil and to thicken up my lawn. So, the first step I took for the 2019 season was to get a soil test from Waypoint Analytical (method M3). I haven't firgured out how to post the results sheet, so I'll hit the highlights:

Ph: 5.9
OM: LOI Method, 3.8%
CEC: 8.3 meq/100g

Phosphorus: 67 ppm (very high) 
Potassium: 106 ppm (medium) 
Calcium: 956 ppm (Medium) 
Magnesium: 171 ppm (Optimum) 
Sulfur: 11 ppm (Medium) 
Boron: 0.3 ppm (Low) 
Copper: 4.9 ppm (Very High)
Iron: 168 ppm (Optimum)
Manganese: 25 ppm (Medium)
Zinc: 14 ppm (Very High)
Sodium: 14 ppm (Very Low)

% Saturation
K 3.3%
Ca 57.6%
Mg 17.2%
H 21.7%
Na .7%

Waypoint is recommending 50 Lbs/K of Lime, 3Lbs of potash in the fall.

A few questions:

1. I'm dealing with moss in the backyard. What do you recommend to eradicate it and when should I apply?

2. Based on the test results, I'm assuming that I should use Calcitic Lime. Is that a good assumption? If yes, can I apply now or should I wait until March or April?

3. Any other recommendations based on the results above would be most appreciated.

Thanks again for taking a look at the above.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can take a screenshot from the cellphone or use the snipping tool on Windows to get an image. Then upload the image (postimage or any other image hosting site).

I would use calcitic lime too and you can apply now if the ground is not frozen. They are just trying to get the pH closer to 6.5. Try to find SOP (0-0-50) for the potassium. Avoid phosphorus (sorry, no Milo). Everything else looks good, so after the potassium, start moving towards a maintenance fertilizer strategy.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Odd to see such high copper. At least it will be fungus resistant I'm guessing?


----------

